# Tropical Lizards



## orionmystery (Feb 16, 2015)

Up close with a Bell's Anglehead Lizard (Gonocephalus bellii). Malaysia.



Gonocephalus bellii_MG_6536 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cat Gecko (Aeluroscalabotes felinus)



Aeluroscalabotes felinus_MG_6241 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Up close with a Lowland Dwarf Gecko (Hemiphyllodactylus typus). Malaysia.



Hemiphyllodactylus typus_MG_6325 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus). Selangor, Malaysia.



Cyrtodactylus consobrinus_MG_6568 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful gecko I found on a tree at night. Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus)  Selangor, Malaysia.



Hemidactylus craspedotus_MG_6264 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Large Forest Gecko (Gekko smithii). Malaysia.



Gekko smithii_MG_6077 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Spotted House Gekco (Gekko monarchus). Selangor, Malaysia.



Gekko monarchus_MG_5301 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Earless Agamid (Aphaniotis fusca)



Aphaniotis fusca IMG_3415 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical lizards: Tropical Lizard Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Feb 16, 2015)

Amazing as always. Particularly the 1st.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2015)

Just so we're clear:  I hate you!



What Brian said.


----------



## limr (Feb 16, 2015)

I so look forward to you lizard threads! They make me happy 

Favorites are the Bell's Anglehead, the Lowland Dwarf, and the Spotted House Gecko. And the Cat Gecko, of course  She looks like she has make-up and false eyelashes.


----------



## limr (Feb 16, 2015)

In fact...nominated the House Gecko:
February POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum

I had to. The detail in that eye is just cuh-raaaaazy beautiful!


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 16, 2015)

baturn said:


> Amazing as always. Particularly the 1st.



Thank you, Brian.



tirediron said:


> Just so we're clear:  I hate you!
> 
> 
> 
> What Brian said.



Thanks, tirediron.



limr said:


> I so look forward to you lizard threads! They make me happy
> 
> Favorites are the Bell's Anglehead, the Lowland Dwarf, and the Spotted House Gecko. And the Cat Gecko, of course  She looks like she has make-up and false eyelashes.



Thanks, Leonore_*. 
*_


limr said:


> In fact...nominated the House Gecko:
> February POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum
> 
> I had to. The detail in that eye is just cuh-raaaaazy beautiful!



Thanks again, Leonore*. *Much appreciated.


----------



## weepete (Feb 17, 2015)

Sweet shots mate!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Feb 17, 2015)

Would have nominated it if leonore didn't, awesome shot that one!


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 17, 2015)

weepete said:


> Sweet shots mate!



Thank you, weepete.



Raj_55555 said:


> Would have nominated it if leonore didn't, awesome shot that one!



Thanks, Raj!


----------



## bribrius (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazing as always. I can never get over how well nature makes them blend in..  You must have to really look to find them...


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 17, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Amazing as always. I can never get over how well nature makes them blend in..  You must have to really look to find them...



Thank you, bribrius. Yes, it's a lot of work to go look for them at night, but it's a lot of fun too!


----------



## annamaria (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice shots as always.  I love Mr. Bell's spiky doo.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 19, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Nice shots as always.  I love Mr. Bell's spiky doo.



Thank you. He's very good looking


----------



## Kev Richards (Feb 23, 2015)

All stunning as usual and I particularly like the Spotted House Gecko.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 23, 2015)

Kev Richards said:


> All stunning as usual and I particularly like the Spotted House Gecko.



Thank you, Kev!


----------

